#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Диета и питание >  > > >  >  > Вегетарианство >  > > >  >  >  В Бельгии появился первый город-вегетарианец

## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> _Жители города Гента начали с того, что назначили каждый четверг Вегетарианским днём (иллюстрация с сайта gent.be)._
> 
> В борьбу с глобальным потеплением включилось управление бельгийского города Гента (Ghent) и объявило 13 мая старт акции Donderdag Veggiedag. Примут ли жители инициативу и смогут ли полностью отказаться от мяса?
> 
> Donderdag Veggiedag по-нидерландски означает примерно следующее "Четверг – вегетарианский день". То есть раз в неделю все чиновники и избранные политики должны будут есть вегетарианскую пищу (насколько строгое будет воздержание, не уточняется, ведь и в вегетарианстве существуют разные течения).
> 
> Ожидается, что в сентябре к ним присоединятся и школьники.
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.membrana.ru/lenta/?9313

----------

Бодо (15.09.2013)

----------

